# The Samsung Galaxy Y Thread



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi guys!!

I just bought a Samsung Galaxy Y. Its got a 240x320 screen. Knowing this limitation, please suggest some nice apps for it 

I want the following:


Twitter, Facebook, Google+ Apps (installed official ones from the market)
Document Editing - I need an office suite (quickoffice is preinstalled - is it good enough ?)
GMail - I've app preinstalled. Anything better will be welcome
Document Viewing - PDF and DJVU and TXT files to read books. Suggest a good app. Not sure how good adobe acrobat is. Any other app ? Should be light and fast.
Maps & GPS - please suggest what all apps to install. Some people think I lack a sense of direction but that's only because most of the time I end up visiting places for the first time all alone. So I need a nice set of apps to help me  (I'm using default maps app for now...)
Games - DUH!!!

Filemanagement - are there any good apps better than preinstalled ones ??

Mod Edit: since quite a few people are starting to buy this phone, let this be the one thread to discuss stuff about the Galaxy Y.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Bought a Galaxy Y - Suggest good apps*

first of all congrats. now the wait for the review begins  

ThinkFree Office Mobile can be used for doc viewing but it is only for Froyo. or you may search ThinkFree Office for Optimus One (it was bundled & someone extra the apk. not sure if it'll work). 

for filemanager, you may use OI file manager but extremely basic.

btw can you test your mobile with Neocore & post the result here.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Bought a Galaxy Y - Suggest good apps*

thinkfree office vs quickoffice. which ? I plan to have one app per purpose to avoid wasting memory.

PS: Also got an iPad 2. Review just written so this one will need to wait a bit longer maybe till this weekend


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Bought a Galaxy Y - Suggest good apps*



> Filemanagement - are there any good
> apps better than preinstalled ones ??


 Astro File manager is the best low level file manager which is enough for most tasks.





> 1. Twitter, Facebook, Google+ Apps
> (installed official ones from the
> market)


 the official ones are best according to me. They are best in functionality and are most stable and good


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Bought a Galaxy Y - Suggest good apps*

Root it
 install -setcpu,Barcode scanner,Tapatalk,Total recall call recorder,Games-Angry birds & plants v/s zombies,warmux


----------



## rockgrenade_7 (Nov 13, 2011)

*samsung galaxy y*

im planning to buy samsung galaxy y for (android 2.3  @ the price)
though im worried about 2.0 MP camera,...
im eager as this would be my first android..
anybody using this phone, or with genuine revievs please help!


----------



## Xbox (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

U r getting more for the amount ur paying..
as it has 2.3.5 GB OS,832 MHz, 3 Inch QVGA screen for Rs 6500 is a steal..
2 MP Camera is adequate for such a feature rich device in this range..
Go for it if u have tight budget and want everything android offers..


----------



## Minion (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

rockgrenade_7,Currently it is the best phone you can get at this price Everything is good in this phone 2megapixel camera is ok.Don't worry go for this baby.
processor is quite powerful its a broadcom iv every thing is good for the price you pay.


----------



## rockgrenade_7 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

 thanks a lot everybody, thats exactly what i wanted to hear 
i hav a really tight budget, cant spend more than 7-8k right now ... so i guess galaxy y 
thanks


----------



## diagus (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

its available at homeshop18 at rs 5999 with 1000 discount coupon

or

 if your budget is 8000 buy LG Optimus One at Rs 77740.0 from letsbuy  with discount coupon


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*



diagus said:


> if your budget is 8000 buy LG Optimus One at Rs *77740.0* from letsbuy  with discount coupon




Typo...right?


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm using galaxy y even I'm now posting from this. Camera pic quality can't be justified by mega pixel. Mega pixel only says about size of the image. I'm using it and I can say pic quality is excellent.if u want I can upload a snap for u.

I brought it from ebay almost a month ago when I had a Rs 1000 voucher from ebay. Price was 7199 but I got it just for 6199, whereas local seller offer me last 7000 in Kolkata. I'm fully satisfied with it. A real value for money. Right now I think its cheapest available on snapdeal.com for something 6250 approx


----------



## ravikovela (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

Manoj,

Can you please upload a sample snap?

What about the screen size? I think 3 inch is very less for comfortable browsing and texting. How is your experience?

Thanks


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 16, 2011)

*img1.imagehousing.com/49/d6e16db63b5dea536e0a8551b2cce04b.jpg


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 16, 2011)

Image is with Geo-tagging


----------



## rockgrenade_7 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

wow!! thats great quality f  
thanks a lot manoj 
thank you everybody else too


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

Can you post the cons of Galaxy Y?


----------



## ravikovela (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

Thank you Manoj.

How is your browsing experience?


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 16, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Can you post the cons of Galaxy Y?



This is my first Android phone, so can't say exactly the con by comparing with other Android. My friend has LG P500 which I used some before buying this for mine. All I can say this phone is great value for money if compare with LG P500. This phone has faster processor of 832Mhz compare to P500 but has less RAM of 289 MB only compare to 512 MB  of P500. Camera image shoot @3.2 mpixel in p500 compare 2 mpixel to this handset but pic quality is very good. Rest is screen size is some smaller just 2.8 inch. But when we compare the price then we can say 6200 of this set is great value of money compare to 9000 of P500. 

Overall I recommend this handset.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 16, 2011)

ravikovela said:


> Thank you Manoj.
> 
> How is your browsing experience?



Browsing experience was little bit difficult first because of small screen size and not habit of touch screen but now I'm expertise in SWYPE Keyboard function.just check I'm posting from this mobile so easily without any problem. Using android forum application Tapatalk.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

how is the gaming performance. cause AFAIK it skips GPU & hence the processor have to do all sort of rendering. angry birds may lag but what about other physics heavy games?


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry, can't say about gaming. I don't play games. Not even in computer.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

can you test quadrant or Neocore. this should at least provide some idea about its graphics engine.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> can you test quadrant or Neocore. this should at least provide some idea about its graphics engine.



What program do I need to test this?


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 17, 2011)

Any way guy I find out Neocore. Its benchmarking is 43.6 fps


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

Ok thanks manoj.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 17, 2011)

hamendra said:


> Not bad. Very clear image.



Ya, image quality is good. I went to my friend engagement last week and had good shot of indore image. Some people was so convince with image quality that they didn't shoot from their mobile but just take my shot via bluetooth.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*



manoj_299 said:


> Any way guy I find out Neocore. Its benchmarking is 43.6 fps



not bad. 43.6FPS on stock rom is better than most entrylevel mobiles. maybe cause of the higher clocked proccy.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 17, 2011)

I tried it before I bought the Sony Ericsson Xperia mini. The display isn't good and there is no gpu. Text which is small in size looks very bad.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't say about Sony Ericsson. No idea about it. Galaxy Y is a new phone its not very old.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*



papul1993 said:


> I tried it before I bought the Sony Ericsson Xperia mini. The display isn't good and there is no gpu. Text which is small in size looks very bad.



Xperia Mini cost at least 4k more than Y


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 19, 2011)

Then ultimately Galaxy y is the best choice. I think cheapest best Android phone. Though Micromax has A60@4500/- only but u galaxy has better processor n RAM + 2.3.5 Gingerbread whereas A60 has 2.1 Eclair and also not upgradable yet.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

main reason why this mobile scored 40+ in neocore was cause of the GPU it uses. Broadcom Videocore IV. videocore III was used in Nokia N8. this GPU got the potential & i guess unlocked (custom rom, overclocked) Galaxy Y may touch 60FPS in neocore.


----------



## Soumik (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

Wow... seems Galaxy Y is claiming the below 10K crown of value for money.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

but Optimus One scores 75-76 Neocore (800Mhz overclock, new kernel) also it have a higher resolution 

galaxy y best buy at at 7k or less. above it, O1 or XCD35.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*

merging this with my prev galaxy Y thread so that galaxy Y owners have ONE place to talk about this phone...

I bought one for Rs. 7000 at a local retailer. Pretty awesome especially since I upgraded from a bunch of Nokia S40 5th and 6th edition feature phones.

Problem is the phone does not seem to have attracted as much attention as it deserves as far as developers and accessories are concerned. Being the cheapest usable Android I've not seen any custom rom work happening for this phone. Nor have I till now been able to find a leather flip case for it anywhere 



Sam said:


> but Optimus One scores 75-76 Neocore (800Mhz overclock, new kernel) also it have a higher resolution
> 
> galaxy y best buy at at 7k or less. above it, O1 or XCD35.



Optimus One and 800MHz ??? I think you are talking about Optimus Net here...

BTW didn't the Optimus One have some issues with dust or something like that which I heard floating around the internet ??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: samsung galaxy y*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Problem is the phone does not seem to have attracted as much attention as it deserves as far as developers and accessories are concerned. Being the cheapest usable Android I've not seen any custom rom work happening for this phone. Nor have I till now been able to find a leather flip case for it anywhere



it'll slowly get DEV support. once released in most countries. only problem i see with it is, it uses broadcomm processor whereas the majority of entrylevel android uses Qualcomm processor (MSM7227 to be precise). so porting rom is really really easy. with different processor & different GPU, devs may need to start from groundup for this mobile. 

just keep your fingers crossed that at least someone brings cyanogenmod to it. i feel its processor can be clocked to 1Ghz 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Optimus One and 800MHz ??? I think you are talking about Optimus Net here...
> 
> BTW didn't the Optimus One have some issues with dust or something like that which I heard floating around the internet ??



i run my mobile ar 768Mhz clocked  some run at 806Mhz. i get kernel panic at higher speed. 

yes. 2010 ver had a ton of problems (dust, lag, etc). 2011 ver was fixed. it received at least 4-5 updates for froyo just to fix those nasty problems.


----------



## kbar1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sam said:


> but Optimus One scores 75-76 Neocore (800Mhz overclock, new kernel) also it have a higher resolution
> 
> galaxy y best buy at at 7k or less. above it, O1 or XCD35.



Optimus one's successor released - optimus net. 800 mhz, 512 mb ram. Price 10k.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2011)

kbar1 said:


> Optimus one's successor released - optimus net. 800 mhz, 512 mb ram. Price 10k.



i know about it but hardly any DEV support.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2011)

Sam said:


> i know about it but hardly any DEV support.



Really ?? I thought they share almost the exact same hardware and you can just dump Optimus One roms into Optimus Net without many changes ??


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 21, 2011)

One of my neighbours is really interested in buying the galaxy Y.He intends to use the phone primarily to browse the internet from his pc using GPRS and therefore he wants to know whether the Galaxy Y supports this feature or not.Can this phone be used as a data modem for browsing the internet from a computer via USB tethering?If yes,I'd be delighted if someone could post step by step instructions on how it can be achieved.Does it require any kind of PC suite for this purpose?

p.s. My neighbour isn't a tech-savvy guy and so he has no intention of rooting his phone.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2011)

i think a small software, easy tether can be used to setup the mobile as modem.  i use this app & most likely its universal.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your advice Sam.My neighbour will be using it with his pc that runs Win XP sp2.Does he need to install the drivers for galaxy y before he can use it for usb tethering?If yes,please tell me from where can those drivers be obtained.I've checked Samsung's official website but no drivers or PC suite are available there for this particular phone.


It seems there are two versions of this utility-the full version and a "lite" version,the latter is probably available for free.Can Easy tether lite be used for this purpose?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2011)

yes, most likely only the USB drivers will be required. easy tether is a 2 part app. 1 part for mobile, next part to be installed in pc/laptop. about usb driver, i don't know. i don't own a samsung droid. but usually 1 usb driver works for almost all similar mobiles (fit, pop, etc). so a simple google search should give you the link or it may ship in the driver cd for the mobile.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 21, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> One of my neighbours is really interested in buying the galaxy Y.He intends to use the phone primarily to browse the internet from his pc using GPRS and therefore he wants to know whether the Galaxy Y supports this feature or not.Can this phone be used as a data modem for browsing the internet from a computer via USB tethering?If yes,I'd be delighted if someone could post step by step instructions on how it can be achieved.Does it require any kind of PC suite for this purpose?
> 
> p.s. My neighbour isn't a tech-savvy guy and so he has no intention of rooting his phone.



You don't need any special software for tethering. This phone has option of usb & wifi thetering. Even u can make it wifi hotspot by enabling wifi thetering. I checked this features by activate EDGE GPRS connection and enable wifi thetering by option. And yes my friend using other wifi mobile detect an access point and then connect to it and browse smoothly using my GPRS connection via wifi.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 21, 2011)

for the drivers installing kies or android sdk will do the job


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 21, 2011)

For wifi thetering there is no need of Kies just need wifi enable device. For USB I think Kies should be enough.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks to all of your for your support.According to what most people have suggested,it seems Kies includes all the necessary drivers for this phone and therefore it will not be necessary to install the drivers separately for usb tethering-can someone kindly confirm it?

Earlier today,i came across a website which contained an article about using using USB tethering on Galaxy Y.Here the author hasn't mentioned anything about Kies or Easytether and has claimed that one doesn't need any drivers to enable usb tethering on windows 7.He has also suggested that users running windows XP will need to install the drivers before they can enable tethering,the driver is actually some kind of .inf file which can be downloaded from android.com.Does this driver really work?How is someone supposed to install the drivers from an .inf file?The link to this article is given below:

Android News, Tips and Reviews: Browse the Internet in Your Desktop using Samsung Galaxy Y

Can someone check it and confirm whether these techniques are really gonna work or not?


I tried downloading Easytether from android marketplace but it says one can only download it from an account which is registered to an android device.Does it mean one can only download this utility from an android phone?Can the phone be used as a data modem even if one doesn't make use of easytether?(just as it has been suggested in the aforementioned article).


@manoj_299:thanks buddy but this guy has no intention of using it in Wi-fi mode,he merely wishes to connect it to his pc via usb for browsing,like what most people usually do with their ordinary GPRS enabled handsets.


----------



## andro (Nov 21, 2011)

^^no need for anything..u dont even have to install kies...connect the phone to the system and there's an option provided in it to usb-tether...have used personally on my system with a friends GY many times..


----------



## RBX (Nov 21, 2011)

I got my sis a Wave 525 this Rakshabandhan which costed nearly 6500 with memory stick. I wish I had waited for some time.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 22, 2011)

@andro:Thanks a lot for your advice.Which version of windows are u using?I've heard that although windows 7 doesn't require any drivers for tethering,they are needed for windows xp.Can u tell me the exact steps that you had taken to connect to internet from your pc through galaxy y?Do i need to setup this phone as a dial-up modem from network settings in control panel or will it be configured automatically? Please note that my neighbour doesn't have windows 7 on his pc,he uses XP.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 24, 2011)

Today I tether my mobile with USB connection and it automatically installed driver (maybe driver has been installed with Kies). I just insert the usb jack in computer attach with handset on other hand it just installed all needed driver automatically & connect with internet. No need to start Kies. I'm using Vista along with Reliance 3G on mobile.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Nov 24, 2011)

Does the super paltry 130 PPI screen even look good? And what about the worst video recording QCIF @ 15 FPS? Well how's it compared to SE zylo and Motorola charm which are much much better in this respect? And don't compare it with LG o1 xperia mini. They have much better ppi and outperform galaxy y. You must be talking about the old xperia mini ....lol.


----------



## andro (Nov 24, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> @andro:Thanks a lot for your advice.Which version of windows are u using?I've heard that although windows 7 doesn't require any drivers for tethering,they are needed for windows xp.Can u tell me the exact steps that you had taken to connect to internet from your pc through galaxy y?Do i need to setup this phone as a dial-up modem from network settings in control panel or will it be configured automatically? Please note that my neighbour doesn't have windows 7 on his pc,he uses XP.



I am using Win 7 ultimate 64 bit,although 32 bit is also compatible for sure.Regarding XP I am not sure coz have not used with it.
You dont need to do anything on WIN7,it will automatically detect it as a new network.For win XP you have to try with someone else coz I currently have Linux and W7 installed so cant tell u about that.


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2011)

how is the battery life of galaxy Y, with moderate talking and a little chatting browsing ?

is there any call receiving issues while the phone is locked ?


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 25, 2011)

Android is battery hungry. On call battery has a good life but on internet, GPS, 3G as they use screen brightness too the battery life if not good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2011)

The best thing I liked about the Galaxy Y since I bought it is its Routing capabilities. I spent a few days trying to figure out from which port was the phone's modem accessible (for nokia its port 1). Then I found out that the phone acts as a router, not a modem.

On linux, I simply plugged in the phone to my laptop via cable and ran

```
sudo dhcpcd
```
and this thing was auto discovered and used as a router. This router can be used to access both 3G/EDGE as well as WiFi through USB interface. Really good for those who have laptops with wifi driver issues, or those on desktops who wish to access a wifi network.


manoj_299 said:


> Android is battery hungry. On call battery has a good life but on internet, GPS, 3G as they use screen brightness too the battery life if not good.



Seriously avoid making random statements without using something the right way.

Any phone where you keep a gazillion widgets and apps running when you don't need them, with WiFi, 3G, Bluetooth and GPS on at the same time, you will obviously end up wasting battery life.

I've seen this "issue" happen on a Nokia 5800 XpressMusic, a bunch of androids and even a HTC Touch (winmo device).

If you wish to have an optimum battery life, turn off WiFi, 3G/EDGE, GPS and Bluetooth when they are not needed. Use the Android task manager to kill off unwanted apps.



icebags said:


> how is the battery life of galaxy Y, with moderate talking and a little chatting browsing ?
> 
> is there any call receiving issues while the phone is locked ?



For me with moderate use the battery lasts about 36 hours (a day and a half). Galaxy Y has a smaller battery capacity compared to fellow androids but the smaller screen I guess balences things out.

And no there is no call receiving issues while the phone is locked. Whenever there is a call, simply press the answer button on the headset or hold and drag the onscreen answer button to the right.


----------



## vishald (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,

    I am planning to buy this phone and need to know if you experience any issues while surfing Internet using wifi. I will b using this phone mainly to surf using wifi netwok.

Thanx in advance

Vishal


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2011)

vishald said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to buy this phone and need to know if you experience any issues while surfing Internet using wifi. I will b using this phone mainly to surf using wifi netwok.
> 
> ...



No issues with WiFi as such. If you are comfortable with typing on a touch screen, get this.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 25, 2011)

My statement is based on my usage. U r right. I use many application on device same time so battery dont last long. Mostly I'm online almost all day, even do blogging too from this phone. My battery dont last long as I'm a hardcore user. I do charge daily mostly twice a day. When I don't use it much only use for call point battery life is good. 

Yes, I this phone work as router.


----------



## andro (Nov 25, 2011)

"Use the Android task manager to kill off unwanted apps."
Never do that in android 2.2 and above,doing this kills more battery.Android has a very optimised way of handling processes so its a waste.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 25, 2011)

I do use multitasking always so killing task every time and start it again is a waste of time. I'm just habituated with multitasking.


----------



## CHETAN.L (Dec 10, 2011)

hi, am thinking of buying this phone before that i  have cetain queries regarding this phone i hope u all will help me out in this .....
my daily usage is like this 
1 hour facebook
30 odd min listening to music
30 min on call 
so how much batter back up i can expect from this samsung galaxy y mobile?
what is the downloading speed in 2g network?
 pls  rly to my post 
thanking you.............


----------



## dissel (Dec 10, 2011)

andro said:


> "Use the Android task manager to kill off unwanted apps."
> Never do that in android 2.2 and above,doing this kills more battery.Android has a very optimised way of handling processes so its a waste.



Got the phone this week,

I'm using Advance Task Manager with Auto Kill,Regular Kill, Kill Notice Enable, Is it bad for phone's battery health ? 

As well using Battery Solo widget, Is that bad too ?

I don't use any widget which need to fetch info from the Internet which are battery eater I believe (correct me),as well phone's data connection is off and network mode is GSM and background account sync is off,other communication stuff is also off (BT/WiFI/GPS).Screen Brightness control via Power control widget.

Hope I'm in the right path to saving battery. 

Anything else pls let me know,Noob here in Andriod.


----------



## dissel (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone tried to upgrade the firmware via Kiss, there is already one available....
Tried by myself but it stuck in the middle when my phone screen says "Downloading......Do not Turn of the Target", thought the phone got bricked, but later removing the battery and re-install phone successfully boot up.

Thank God.....

Below the screen shot of the firmware, If any one got success please post here.


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 14, 2011)

I tried few days ago 3x times over wifi always done with downloading firmware but during installation and after restart it says couldn't upgrade firmware please try over KIES or visit service centre. Then I didn't try yet on KIES. Thanks for your info. I think there is problem south this upgrade routh everyone. Lets see what is result of others. Maybe needed to visit service center.


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 14, 2011)

Brought Samsung 8GB class 6 MicroSD for my Galaxy Y from ebay @447 after 10% discount. Now, here is the speedtest result.

*img593.imageshack.us/img593/3862/sc20111214095646.png


Impressive result


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 14, 2011)

manoj_299 said:


> I tried few days ago 3x times over wifi always done with downloading firmware but during installation and after restart it says couldn't upgrade firmware please try over KIES or visit service centre. Then I didn't try yet on KIES. Thanks for your info. I think there is problem south this upgrade routh everyone. Lets see what is result of others. Maybe needed to visit service center.



I have got the same problem. First my phone said update failed try with Kies but now it says no update available. I don't know it was updated or not.


----------



## dissel (Dec 14, 2011)

^^^Thanks for the confirmation guys, Thought I got a defective piece....It seems problem lies on the KIES itself.

Anyhow I'm thankful to Samsung (or Andriod ?) that my phone not bricked and I'm able to use it as normal as earlier.


----------



## andro (Dec 14, 2011)

Try ODIN to update the firmware,search XDA for more details.KIES is a piece of crap released by samsung.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2011)

Guys, what will be a good price for this phone now? Letsbuy and flipkart listing it @7350. Flipkart is giving 8 gb card.

will the small size of screen be too much of a problem? how are touch controls?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

flipkart giving 8Gb card with this mobile? barebone price should be 6.8-7k. 7k locally.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> flipkart giving 8Gb card with this mobile? barebone price should be 6.8-7k. 7k locally.



In Letsbuy they give extra Bluetooth headphone.
and with coupon code is @Rs.6615. Good deal?

edit; Decided against buying it.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> edit; Decided against buying it.



why? 6.6k is a good price for the package.


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 26, 2011)

How is the community support ? 

Blade scores over it IMO .


----------



## vishald (Dec 27, 2011)

@thetechfreak  What coupon code you are using on Letsbuy?


----------



## PraKs (Dec 27, 2011)

Guys, Can anyone tell me which maps to use for offline AGPS usage ? 

Heard of Cygic, Will the full version work without rooting  Samsung Galaxy Y ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

vishald said:


> @thetechfreak  What coupon code you are using on Letsbuy?



LBCASHBACK7472663b


----------



## Shah (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Galaxy Y is selling for 5k INR in my locality after New Year Discounts (in Poorvika Mobiles). Does this offer exist in your city too?
I think Galaxy Y for 5k is great deal. What about you?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ just grab it. make sure you get a genuine piece.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

Osthe said:
			
		

> I think Galaxy Y for 5k is great deal.
> What about you?


 Great deal. Even the lowest online after applying coupons is 6.6k. Make sure its genuine


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 28, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Guys, Can anyone tell me which maps to use for offline AGPS usage ?
> 
> Heard of Cygic, Will the full version work without rooting  Samsung Galaxy Y ?



I'm using Sygic and its working fine without any issue from last 2 month.


----------



## Shah (Dec 29, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ just grab it. make sure you get a genuine piece.





thetechfreak said:


> Great deal. Even the lowest online after applying coupons is 6.6k. Make sure its genuine



FYI, I am not going to buy it. Just got the info from my friends. I don't know even if it is true or not. Does this offer exists in your locality too?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> flipkart giving 8Gb card with this mobile? barebone price should be 6.8-7k. 7k locally.



I searched most stores at Guwahati. All demanding 7.5-7.6k. The cheapest store is Samsung store at Dona Planet offering it at 7.2 K. Do you know any other places where I can find it below 7k ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I searched most stores at Guwahati. All demanding 7.5-7.6k. The cheapest store is Samsung store at Dona Planet offering it at 7.2 K. Do you know any other places where I can find it below 7k ?



go to Ganeshguri. opposite side of the bridge (near fish market). just when the flyover ends, check the right side. there is a electronic store with banners of HTC, Blackberry, Nokia, Samsung & all major mobile brands. i got my mobile from there at 11.2k whereas others shops were quoting 12k+ price tag. visited same shop today with a friend inquiring about Xperia Mini. they said price is 14.5k. still i feel the price is low compared to other local shops.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> go to Ganeshguri. opposite side of the bridge (near fish market). just when the flyover ends, check the right side. there is a electronic store with banners of HTC, Blackberry, Nokia, Samsung & all major mobile brands. i got my mobile from there at 11.2k whereas others shops were quoting 12k+ price tag. visited same shop today with a friend inquiring about Xperia Mini. they said price is 14.5k. still i feel the price is low compared to other local shops.



Gone today. I Inquired about 3 phones.
>Samsung Galaxy Y : 7.8k. As I told before Samsung Store at Dona Planet is the cheapest. They demanded 7.2 K for it.

>LG Optimus One : They dont have it at present. They have only Optimus ME for 7.4K. Hell lot of price for Me. I also asked about Optimus Net. They replied that it will cost 10.2 K

> Dell XCD35 : They dont deal with Dell


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2012)

same as online. flipkart selling Galaxy Y for 7.7-7.8k. if you are going  for Y, get it before stock runs out at dona planet too.


----------



## manoj_299 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow price is going up and up. The day I brought it from ebay on discount it was for 6200 I saw snapdeal price it was 6299 now I see everywhere price is up. Snapdeal even selling it for 7000+


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 6, 2012)

yup, price increasing. Samsung's official price(as seen in TV add) is 7.8k 

@sam... I want something with a qwerty keyboard. I would prefer a slider keyboard as in milestone or E7. So waiting and increasing my budget. ha ha.

I also felt that at present I need a tablet most then phone. Pre-booked akash tablet long ago but no news from Datawind till now. So thinking of purchasing some cheap chinese at 4K from eBay. Even if it last 4 months, it will be enough for me coz I want it for reading objective type questions on bed before going to sleep as a book. 

Found one for 4.3K with 1GHz procy, 512 RAM and a 0.3 MP camera... ha ha


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> @sam... I want something with a qwerty keyboard. I would prefer a slider keyboard as in milestone or E7. So waiting and increasing my budget. ha ha.



US got a lot of Android mobiles with slideout QWERTY. here, almost none.



bubusam13 said:


> I also felt that at present I need a tablet most then phone. Pre-booked akash tablet long ago but no news from Datawind till now. So thinking of purchasing some cheap chinese at 4K from eBay. Even if it last 4 months, it will be enough for me coz I want it for reading objective type questions on bed before going to sleep as a book.
> 
> Found one for 4.3K with 1GHz procy, 512 RAM and a 0.3 MP camera... ha ha



which one? link please.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 7, 2012)

*www.ebay.in/itm/220924232572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649\

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYLjEPYv9Rg&feature=youtu.be

Its enough for reading ebooks and sleeping on it... haha. its 256 MB. 512 MB listing ended. Rest 512 MBs are 5K+ 

Can you tell me some phone names with slider keyboard so that I can ask some of my frends in US to get one for me if possible ?


----------



## pramudit (Feb 26, 2012)

This thread is too discuss everything about galaxy y...
Being it rom, bugs, apps or anything....


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Feb 26, 2012)

help me I am unable to use Chainfire 3D on my galaxy Y...I have even rooted the phone but it still shows unable to extract zip...Plz Help


----------



## pramudit (Feb 26, 2012)

Use androzip to extract...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2012)

Already a thread for this.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/148732-samsung-galaxy-y-thread.html

Please continue your discussions there. Merging....


----------



## pramudit (Feb 26, 2012)

thankx... didnt saw any thread on first page so made new one.....


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Feb 27, 2012)

Now can ne1 tell me how 2 use ChainFire 3D on my Galaxy Y!!!


----------



## pramudit (Feb 28, 2012)

did anyone used cwm for sgy.....¿ its still in alpha and i have some questions about it.....!!


----------

